
Single-page app – an undervalued website performance booster - ellinoora
https://volument.com/blog/spa-the-biggest-website-performance-booster?b1
======
mleonard
When I click a link far down in the article, read that for a bit, and then hit
the back button I find it quite jarring that I end up back at the top of the
original article rather that where I was. See if you can store scroll position
on navigation.

~~~
volument
Should have worked. We'll fix that. Thanks!

~~~
mleonard
I was using Chrome on Android (Pixel 3a) in case that's helpful :)

------
Nextgrid
This advice is dangerous.

 _They_ have managed to do it right and didn't cut corners. But it'll inspire
thousands of "React developers" and provide them further validation to puke
out abominations such as the New Reddit.

------
ellinoora
The website is quite unique in terms of design and performance.

